# Secrets of Wing Chun Qi Gong!



## profesormental (Nov 26, 2006)

Greetings!

On the Qi Gong, I used to train heavily external and internal Qi Gong from my Shaolin Chuan days.

Good workouts and you felt superhuman and impervious to many empty hand attacks... and phenomenal shape. Conditioned the whole body for impacts without formuing callouses in the body. Very much fun!

Now because of time constraints and life outside training, I concentrate on skill development and conditioning through practicing without stopping the skills, and progressively harder contact, coupled with absorbing and redirection of momentum created by impact.

Now I have more time, so I was thinking of training again the way I did before.

What suggestions of workouts and Qi Gong trainings do you use and teach?

Do you teach hard Qi Gong like iron palm or iron body? How do you train for it?

Sincerely,

Juan M. Mercado


----------



## PeaceWarrior (Nov 26, 2006)

My Sifu was a live-in disciple of a Qigong master for many years.  He also trained in the Shaolin temple for 6 months, and has trained extensively with various notable Wing Chun guys.  He can do the things youre talking about, but he doesnt show it often.  Grabbing his wrists is like grabbing a tree branch, only its really hard to actually get a good grip on him, and when he tells us to squeeze as hard as we can it really does feel like hes absorbing the strength in my hands and arms.  

He only teaches Qigong privately, someday I hope I can afford private lessons (that is, if he lets me - hes very selective about who he teaches)


----------



## Changhfy (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey Juan,

Hows everything?

I generally practise lohan gong, zhan zhuang, dip guai gong, taiji, and fa kuen from the chi sim curriculum.

I try and balance the external with the internal.

We also practise Iron shirt exercises.

Also the form Siu Nim Tau has many different ways of practising one way can be an internal set as well. 


I wish you the best in your practise.


take care,
Chang


----------



## Ali Rahim (Dec 2, 2006)

profesormental said:


> Greetings!
> 
> On the Qi Gong, I used to train heavily external and internal Qi Gong from my Shaolin Chuan days.
> 
> ...


 


Chi Kung is so very real and easy to develop in the Sil Lim Tao form. Remember when it was first invented (Chi Kung) it was used for all kinds of reason, martial arts was just one of them. Lets started with the word Nei Dan, which means internal or the body, developing the softness, and the word Wai Dan, which means external or the limbs developing force or hardness. 

Some of you old school guys may have herd or read something like this in your wing chun studies. The saying is: Jaw of glass, belly of cotton, and arms of iron. In the Woo Fai Ching system we develop both categories of chi kung (Wai Dan and Nei Dan). When Nei Dan is develop correctly it moves from the body and to the limbs. Hence which helps developing Wai Dan which works with our wing chun structure, and which give us four or five times the strength above our normal kung fu ability. 

In the Woo Fai Ching system we believe that you are only as good as your stances. If you do not understand the concept of sinking your chi while developing Yee Jee Kim Yang Mah. You will never understand or develop theses categories of Chi Kung.


----------



## Changhfy (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey Ali,

a quick question if you dont mind me asking.

If you cant thats alright as well.

In the Woo Fai Ching system how do you train the Nei gong and Wai gong in your training? Do you train in from the Sil Lim Tau or do you have seperate forms for this training?

Thanks in advance, I was just curious.



take care,
Chang


----------



## Ali Rahim (Dec 3, 2006)

Changhfy said:


> Hey Ali,
> 
> a quick question if you dont mind me asking.
> 
> ...


 


Hey Chang, we do both.

We always use the shaolin horse stance, not to wide but line the feet up with the shoulders, straight out, not inwards.  Because if you use the yjkym stance when trying these concepts of chi kung, you could block your own chi flow, because you are not jelled in the ideal on how to develop or cultivate your chi. Now the wing chun stance will only hurt you more, in this development, because you may not be comfortable with that stance mentally or physically.

But when using the stance that is line up with the shoulders and feet straight, you can become very relaxed because its a very natural way of standing for the beginners mind.  Thats why most chi kung experts tell beginner students to never try the lotus position first when starting their chi kung training; because most are not comfortable, with that position, and could easily hurt themselves (inter organs), by not being comfortable with their situation.

But once you understand these concepts form using the wide stance then you can use the yjkym, as the same for the lotus position when developing your chi kung.

Ali


----------



## profesormental (Dec 3, 2006)

Greetings.

It is very interesting that you note this on the stances...

The horse stance in shoulder width, we use to measure the outside of the foot. If the outside of the feet are parallel, it looks like the toes are pointed in.

This is where we start stance training. And as Ali said, YJKYM should come a bit later since all stances stem from Ma Bo.

and for Qi Gong, at least in the begginning, focus should be 
on propioceptive awareness (awareness of the sensations and control of the bodies macro and micro movements), and if there is discomfort, then it will hinder development of such awareness.

And yes. I've heard the Jaw of glass, belly of cotton, arms of iron...and more, mostly from internal Kung Fu studies.  Also, be as heavy as a mountain, be as soft as cotton wool, as light as goose down, and many more!

If I didn't know better, I would be calling Ali Si Hing. Next year, most probably around summertime I have to go to Louisville Kentucky. If you're there, I would very much like to at least get together and play.

My qi Gong training is mainly using the Wing Chun forms, deep breathing exercises, and integrated into the external exercises. Other exercises are to promote health and better well being to acelerate restoration and recovery. Those exercises that do not yield immediate positive feedback using verification methods are discarded. External conditioning is mostly in the form of partner drills and bagwork.

Qi gong doesn't have to be fancy to work. It has to be consistent.

Sincerely,

Juan M. Mercado


----------



## Ali Rahim (Dec 4, 2006)

profesormental said:


> Greetings.
> 
> It is very interesting that you note this on the stances...
> 
> ...


 

Just let me know when you are coming, youll get the red carpet. I would love to have you here. We will have a lot of lion and dragon dance contests going on then. Hoping you can bang on the drum or something.

You take care. 

Ali.


----------



## Changhfy (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey ali thaks for the reply.

You mention that the yi ji kuem ying ma will block the proper flow of the qi.
Thats interesting I completely agree!

Whenever we practise Qigong we never use the yjkym.

But instead when maximizing structure and energy flow, we always use the concept of saam dim yat sin, ding yuen san along with the ng dou luk mun, fa kin kuan.

For the Hung Fa Yi practitioner this is truly the essence of using time, space and energy efficiently.

Thanks again for the info, your posts are incredibly interesting.

I hope to see alot more to come!


take care,
Chang


----------

